# Installiation SSD sur imac 21,5 pouces i5 2,5 ghz



## Johnmarston (16 Décembre 2011)

J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'installer un disque SSD sur un imac de 21,5 pouces d'entrée de gamme chez apple, et si ceci est possible d'avoir un tutoriel... ou un schéma...

La ram maximum installable sur cet imac d'entrée de gamme est de 8 ou 16 go...
Sur le site d'apple c'est un peu ambigüe...

Cordialement, 

john


----------



## sparo (16 Décembre 2011)

Je l'ai fait dans mon iMac 27" i5 2.8ghz mis 2010 avec un Intel 320 séries 120go avec trim

Cela fonctionne très très bien je l'ai installer sur le port sata dédier pour le ssd en concernant le hdd et le SuperDrive.
Par contre pour l'install cela varie en fonction du model d'imac, sur les mid2010 c'est du sata sur les suivants c'est du minisata. Pour le montage j'ai regarder un peu partout et après je me suis desmerder avec mes tournevis ....


----------

